# cycle log



## young Ed (8 Jul 2013)

i have seen a few signatures looking like this







how do i do this???
Cheers Ed


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jul 2013)

@young Ed

Click *here* and it explains all.

If you have any probs then just ping me and I will sort for you.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Jul 2013)

mad question, but if units=b is miles, and I have tried units=a which made no difference, how do I get the units into km other than trying for a roughly approach in miles? was hoping for 4,000km not 3,999km or 4,001km which is what the nearest whole number for miles equates to? thanks


----------



## heather68 (18 Aug 2013)

how do i change my goal? tia


----------



## ianrauk (18 Aug 2013)

heather68 said:


> how do i change my goal? tia


 


Have you changed your goal on MCL? If not, you have to do that first.
Let me know what your new goal is and I will change the ticker for you on here.


----------



## heather68 (18 Aug 2013)

new goal is 2000 miles....


----------



## ianrauk (18 Aug 2013)

heather68 said:


> new goal is 2000 miles....


 


There you go


----------



## heather68 (18 Aug 2013)

thanks a lot


----------



## derrick (1 Oct 2013)

Can my goal be changed please, it needs to be upped to 7000 as i have nearly reached my current goal.
Cheers Del.


----------



## Shaun (1 Oct 2013)

derrick said:


> Can my goal be changed please, it needs to be upped to 7000 as i have nearly reached my current goal.
> Cheers Del.



Updated sig code to 7000 miles (although I think it takes a while to filter through to the sig image).


----------



## derrick (1 Oct 2013)

Shaun said:


> Updated sig code to 7000 miles (although I think it takes a while to filter through to the sig image).


Not sure on how to do this i don't want to loose it, will it carry on counting past the 5000?


----------



## Shaun (1 Oct 2013)

derrick said:


> Not sure on how to do this i don't want to loose it, will it carry on counting past the 5000?



Yes, it should update shortly.


----------

